# "Cats in the Cradle"...does other parents do this....?



## SimplyAmorous

I was driving to pick up my 2 sons after School & one of their friends, half way there, "Cats in the Cradle " comes on the radio, oh my, it doesn't matter where I am, or what I am doing, if THIS song comes on & I hear a mere few words of it, I start bawling , tears streaming down my face, I can't take those words, and I am not even the dad ! 

Adore the song, but it just has a way of grabbing those parental heart strings like no force I have personally felt, even does it to my husband, we have been in the darn car with both of us doing this! Sometimes I have to turn the station! 

I had to hurry up & wipe them away as I didn't want this friend of theirs to think I was loopy, though he is used to me by now, probably already knows that. 

If you have never heard this before, take a listen- especially if you have sons growing up :

Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle Nonofficial Music Video - YouTube

Tears anyone, could you get through it ???


----------



## that_girl

It makes me cry too. Only because it reminds me of my childhood...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

that_girl said:


> It makes me cry too. Only because it reminds me of my childhood...


I guess it doesn't matter whether we are male or female, and even a girl thinking of her time with her dad, interesting. I personally never thought of My childhood while listening.

Fasinating how a song grabs us in different ways. 

I often feel guilty, we don't spend enough time, then when I get home, I have to HUG my kids extra tight, may suggest a game, I think of being old and looking back on the things we DIDn't DO, that we should have taken the time. 

Can we ever take enough time, I don't know. When they are young, they need us, they want to play with us, then it all takes a turn around age 11 or so, it is friends friends friends, we are no longer needed, so we must take the time today. 

Ok, Need to go kiss my kids !


----------



## Cherry

This song has always made me cry. I am much more cognizant of spending time with my babies now than I was when my oldest was growing up. I also enjoy giving extra hugs to them, taking my time with teaching them things, they are so helpless at this age. They want to play ball? I'm there! Just the look on my little man's face says it all sometimes, especially if he get's disappointed about something. And my little girl, she's just as sweet as they get. My H and I both work full time, by now I wanted to be a stay at home mom, but it hasn't worked out quite like we planned  But we try to make the most of the time we get to spend together. It still seems like yesterday that they were born and they just turned 3. It's amazing and then my oldest is a senior? Where does the time go???


----------



## meson

I remember the song from when I was a kid. My dad was like that and I turned out just like him. My daughter started walking when I was on a trip. It was a source of tension in our marriage until I got to know a woman who is a great parent that encouraged me to get involved with them with something I enjoyed. I followed her advice and i've broken the cycle of the song for my kids. It improved my marriage as well. 

Just last weekend I went backpacking with my two boys teaching them what I learned on my own. I don't cry when I hear the song but it does invoke a certain melancholy mood. But at least now I can answer I coming home next April for his Birthday.


----------



## FirstYearDown

cat stevens Wild World - YouTube
Here's another parental tear jerker from Mr.Stevens.

My eldest brother is twelve years my senior. Not surprisingly, he was always like a third parent to me. Big Bro said this song reminded him of me, especially when I was moving out on my own and when I was engaged.


----------



## Cooper

Cats in the Cradle is awesome, another one is Return to Pooh Corner. 

There's a country song called "Tough Little Boys" by Gary Allen that you need to listen to, it describes how us big tough men turn into little babies again after we have kids.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I accually enjoy tear jerking movies & songs very much, a good cry is cleansing for us now & then. These things encourage us to think and reflect on our Priorities & sometimes, I know I really NEED that in life. 

Appreciate these extra song titles to check out- thank you guys!

Happy Chapin was a beautiful man, he gave free concerts, heart of gold. As much as I love Guns & Roses, their verson never had any effect on me, it is only Chapin's voice that does it -overflowing. I guess his wife wrote this poem about these things...but it was only when his son JOSH was born that he put the music to it & this legendary song was Born, I think I read on Wikapedia, the song even "scared" him. 

Cat's In The Cradle by Harry Chapin Songfacts


----------



## datingopinionz

that song is really good.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Love the song too!

We spend a great deal of time with our children, both my husband and I. We are very fortunate to have the time to do so. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## code7600

Also, listen to "Tangled up Puppet", kind of a reprise of Cradle. 
Dad-Daughter bonding.

~~~~~
"What we have here is a failure to communicate." The Captain


----------



## SimplyAmorous

code7600 said:


> Also, listen to "Tangled up Puppet", kind of a reprise of Cradle.
> Dad-Daughter bonding.


I just played this thank you, I never heard it before. 

Harry Chapin Tangled Up Puppet - YouTube

Here is few more to pull at the heart strings :

Butterfly Kisses (w/ lyrics) by Bob Carlisle - YouTube

Heartland - I Loved Her First - YouTube

Let Them Be Little - Billy Dean .flv - YouTube


----------



## anotherguy

Its a great song.

My perspective on it has changed through the years. I have always liked it, but for different reasons.

When I was young - I liked it because it seemed like it was a song about growing up.. becoming your own person. 

Later - I notice how it was just as much about the father, as the son.

Now it seems the bitersweet regret of lost time mixed up with all the other things too - for both parent and child. 

Im very lucky in that my dad, though he worked endless hours to provide for us - I can never once ever remember him ever being 'too busy' if I ever went to him. Not once. Pretty amazing really. My father died several years ago at a young age.. and now that I am a father myself - I fully understand what making yourself available really means - and the potential payoff for both the children and the parent - and the sheer folly of the alternative.

I always feel I will never be as good a parent as my dad was - for reasons that are too subtle and numerous to go into here... but that song sort of illustrates both what he was... and what he was not.. simultaneously - and also what I was, and was not as a son. I do try with my own kids... but he set a very high standard - one that I can only look up to.

FK. Im getting all teary eyed just writing it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

A TAM friend sent me this link .... it has Chapin's wife Sandy talking a little about the song & their son Josh ...a few pics of father & young son.....and him talking about the song, it's legacy - all grown up... .... with Harry singing it live... just thought I'd add this link to my thread. 

Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle - YouTube


----------



## CantePe

Sarah mcglaughlin answer does this to me. My middle child and youngest have autism.

Jar of hearts makes me cry for other reasons.

Adele somebody like you makes me rage - i hate that song so much i throw things at the alarm clock if it comes on the built in radio. Wh is not allowed to play that song as a request if i am at the bar while he works. Also not allowed to load it on the gig stick for trips in the car.


----------



## Mr Blunt

> I've long since retired, my son's moved away
> I called him up just the other day
> I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
> He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time
> You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu
> But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad
> It's been sure nice talking to you"





> By SA
> Tears anyone, could you get through it ???


SA, you have a way of putting a lump in my throat!
Your other statement below is so fitting and is so true. You said


> a good cry is cleansing for us now & then. These things encourage us to think and reflect on our Priorities & sometimes


Amen sister amen!


----------



## anotherguy

CantePe said:


> Sarah mcglaughlin answer does this to me. ...


Sarah McLaughlan has a voice that seems to make me happy to be melancholy. Its crazy.

The song 'angel'... I mean.. yikes, is that good....


----------



## CantePe

anotherguy said:


> Sarah McLaughlan has a voice that seems to make me happy to be melancholy. Its crazy.
> 
> The song 'angel'... I mean.. yikes, is that good....


Her rendition of only time song is utterly beautiful. I swear that woman is a siren.


----------



## costa200

It's a great song, but if you want to know what put that lump in my throat then it is this:

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven - YouTube

Knowing the backstory behind the song and listening to it almost makes me forget i'm supposed to be this big strong steel man and i almost turn into a big crybaby. 

Usually can't go all the way to the end before it becomes unbearable and i have to listen to something else.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

costa200 said:


> It's a great song, but if you want to know what put that lump in my throat then it is this:
> 
> Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven - YouTube
> 
> Knowing the backstory behind the song and listening to it almost makes me forget i'm supposed to be this big strong steel man and i almost turn into a big crybaby.
> 
> Usually can't go all the way to the end before it becomes unbearable and i have to listen to something else.


I do know the story behind this song, and yes..."Cats in the Cradle" is a celebration in comparison -- at least we are alive to feel a little regret & still  & be thankful for all the years we had, watching them grow into our own footsteps. 



> Tears In Heaven by Eric Clapton Songfacts
> 
> Clapton wrote this about his 4-year-old son Conor, who died when he fell out of a 53rd floor window in the apartment where his mother was staying in New York City....
> 
> After Conor's death, Clapton appeared in Public Service Announcements urging parents to put up gates to keep their children away from danger.


That one is a tear Jerker alright.


----------



## TBT

We change so much through the course of our lives don't we? In my life I've found myself feeling very similar things reflected on by both sides in this song.

Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original - YouTube


----------



## 2ntnuf

I change the station when that song comes on. I can't take it and I know it. What is even worse is when I've heard my son say some of those words to me in person. Devastating.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is 2 more...

Let Them Be Little - Billy Dean 

Butterfly Kisses by Bob Carlisle  ...(for our daughters)

My husband was standing here when this one came on ...he stood here for a few lines...then said........ "I'm getting outta here!".... yeah...that's how it is...too emotional !!


----------

